# Information



## ahtashamaslam (May 15, 2014)

Hello Can Anyone please guide me i want to come in Australia ....please ...


----------



## MarkHoath (May 23, 2014)

How do you want to come ? Tourist ? Student ? Worker ?

Which country are you from ? How old r u? Occupation? 

Cheers

Mark


----------

